# Lake Tahoe



## Rent_Share (Jul 30, 2006)

Looking to buy in Lake Tahoe, we like to go there almost every year as a traditional vacation and then try to pick a different location for the other summer week, a few more years till we are off the California School Year for vacation scheduling.  

I am pretty sure that my trading T/S will be Worldmark, one I am comfortable we can get by with a one bedroom, incase some of the current strategies become non-viable.

We toured the former Embassy Property, and were less than impressed by the room as well as the general facility, the push for Sun Options was nauseating, and the Maintenace/Tax/Sun Options fees seemed outrageous.

Even on a resale the Mantenance/Tax Bill closes in on $ 1,000 per year.

The Marriott complex seems to be too busy with Traffic etc . . . (Plus Pricing is out of My budget)

Do not Have much interest in the Ridge Resorts since we are summer visitors, and try too spend a lot of time on the lake, the view of the "Carson Valley", access to Heavenly Valley in the Summer does not add much value: 

Seasons, Stardust, Beach and Ski, Lodge, Americana are clearly Motel Conversions and on the Small side.

Lake Front is a big draw - Soliciting comments om the following properties and issues that may me out there ? ( We have gone almost every year sine 1983, we can drive there in one day, we are likely to return for years)


Embassy Suites (Or Whatever Sunterra is calling it now) ?

Red Wolf Lakeside (Tahoe Vista)

Edgewater (Tahoe Vista)

Tahoe Sands (Tahoe Vista)

The Beachcomber (SouthLake Tahoe)

Thank you in advance


----------



## glenn1000 (Jul 30, 2006)

We owned at Edgelake Beach Club (Tahoe Vista) for several years and really enjoyed it. It was our first timeshare and we recently sold it because, with teenagers, the unit was small for our family of five. Still, the location is great for anything from using the lake to skiing. They have a very nice pool right by the lake. The prices and MF are reasonable and the trade value is good. The bonus time program allows you to stay on short notice if there are vacant units for a very low price. We used that more than our own week, especially for ski weekends. The web site for the resort has a list of people who want to sell their units so it's easy to investigate.


----------



## daventrina (Jul 30, 2006)

Rent_Share said:
			
		

> Stardust, Beach and Ski, Lodge, Americana are clearly Motel Conversions and on the Small side.



The Moongate, VIP and Penthouse are not as small as the other units at Stardust, but their not huge like Embassy


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 30, 2006)

glenn1000 said:
			
		

> we recently sold it because, with teenagers, the unit was small for our family of five



What size was your unit ?, 

how recently did you sell ?

Thanks


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 30, 2006)

daventrina said:
			
		

> The Moongate, VIP and Penthouse are not as small as the other units at Stardust, but their not huge like Embassy




Did not think the Embassy seemed Huge  . . .

I see you also own at Redwolf LakeSide 

- What is your impression ?
- issues ?
- Unit size ? 

I am confused by those two resorts (Lakeside and Edgewater) whether they are deeded or not ?

TYIA


----------



## JEFF H (Jul 30, 2006)

Worldmark/Fairfield South Shore is a good choice worth considering.
A .5 mile paved bike trail starts almost right across from the resort entrance.
The trail passes thru pine tress to Nevada beach Park.
We walked the trail daily to the park. Many others would park along Elk Point Road leading into the park and walk in to avoid the daily parking fee.
Fairfield provided a free weekly parking pass to Round Hill Pines beach and marina but we prefered Nevada beach for picnics and swimming.
Round Hill is good when you want to rent a boat or waverunner.

I actually  prefer the Ridge Tahoe in the summer for there excellent Ridge Club and extensive free activities program.
The Negale units can't be beat for the large size and gas grill on the balcony.
Tahoe Rim trail access starts back behind the tennis courts for hikers.
They have a free shuttle to  Round Hill Pines a few days each week but we always just drive the 3-4 miles down to the Lake.


----------



## glenn1000 (Jul 30, 2006)

Rent_Share said:
			
		

> What size was your unit ?,
> 
> how recently did you sell ?
> 
> Thanks



We owned a 2-bedroom 2-bath and sold a few months ago.


----------



## derb (Jul 30, 2006)

I bought a yellow at Harbor Point Marriott for 1100 and used it to trade into a 2 br at Marriott Timber lodge in August several times without a problem.  I think the exchage costs 79 dollars.


----------



## Icc5 (Jul 30, 2006)

Here is my take Rent Share:
We have stayed at Red Wolf before and did not care for it at all.
We stayed at Embassy Timeshares and loved it because our kids loved it.
For us (adults) it was very comfortable.  The kids liked the lock-off and felt as if they were in their own place.
We also own through Worldmark but have never stayed at any of the Worldmarks in the Tahoe area.  Of the places we own we feel Worldmark is the best system.  We own at Lawrence Welk because we love to go there.
Since you go to Tahoe all the time, if I was you I'd buy what suits you and will keep you happy and feeling like you are king of the castle.
Bart


----------



## itchyfeet (Jul 30, 2006)

IMHO WorldMark South Shore would be the best bet.  SS has three bedroom units that would accommodate a growing family.  You would be able to book these at the 13 month mark.  We haven't stayed there but have driven thru the resort and it looks very nice.  I don't think you'd be happy with Beachcomber - the location is great but the units are small. This year there was no beach there because the Lake is so high. We've stayed at the Ridge (Naegle) & Marriott Timber Lodge.  We liked both for different reasons.  Timber Lodge can tend to be noisy because it is "in the heart of the action".  Also the main living area of the 2 bedroom is quite small, but the lockoff does provide another small living area.  Also Marriott's Kid's Club or whatever they call it is in my opinion very expensive.


----------



## JanB (Jul 30, 2006)

We purchased an EVR Lake Tahoe resale.  We bought an EOY and thoroughly enjoy staying there.  Resales were going for about $10-11K unless you can find a really great deal (my husband turned down a sale offer of $7500 every year, but that's another story).  For the EOY, we pay half mf & taxes each year.  This year was $310 mf + $55 taxes.

The lock-off feature offers several vacation choices which we really like.  One year, we stayed in the studio and traded the 1 bedroom back into and EVR Tahoe 2 bedroom the next year for $79 through RCI.  Not sure what that fee is now.  We can also take the 2 bedroom and split the week using 3 days one time and 4 days another (1 weekend only).  Also, as an owner, when available, you can rent the studio for $89/nite; 1 bdrm $99/nite; and 2 bdrm $109/nite without using your own week.  And, as an owner, you can use the facilties on a daily basis.

We own a deed, not SunOptions.  Although, Sunterra would very much like us to convert, NOT!!!!


----------



## jimsjoint (Jul 31, 2006)

Glad to see some Lake Tahoe talk going on. We own a week at Embassy Vacation Resort and a week at Stardust. The Stardust week is in a 1 bedroom "Comet" unit. Althought the amenities are night and day when comparing the two, I'm beginning to like the Stardust more and more. Can't beat the location and the two rooms we've stayed in have been great. We have had great vacations at both. I would like to buy a 2 bedroom at Stardust someday.


----------



## daventrina (Jul 31, 2006)

Rent_Share said:
			
		

> Did not think the Embassy seemed Huge  . . .
> 
> I see you also own at Redwolf LakeSide
> 
> ...


 If you didn't think that Embassy was huge, you wouldn't like Redwolf. Redwolf units are not much larger than Stardust, but do have a full kitchen.


----------



## daventrina (Jul 31, 2006)

jimsjoint said:
			
		

> ... when comparing the two, I'm beginning to like the Stardust more and more. ....


We wish that our EVR Maui was run half as well as our Stardust is run:ignore:

We love our 2BR Moonate.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 31, 2006)

Maybe I shouldn't be judging a book by it's cover.

From the street it looks like a dump (Stardust)


----------



## jimsjoint (Jul 31, 2006)

we own at EVR and Stardust and I'm starting to like the Stardust more and more. Its got a great funky feel to it. We have  1 bed Comet and would love to buy or upgrade to a 2 bedroom someday. Of course EVER is fantastic but Stardust has a great location and excellent staff. We were just up there over 4th of July and had another great time.


----------



## JEFF H (Aug 1, 2006)

Rent_Share said:
			
		

> Maybe I shouldn't be judging a book by it's cover.
> 
> From the street it looks like a dump (Stardust)



Last week there were Lots of flowers planted infront of the property and it  looked nice so I wouldn't call it a dump. I have not seen inside the units so can only go by the outside Appearance.
From the street it has always given me the impression of a well maintained older Motel property. 

Motel conversions however are not on the top of my list of places to stay as units are normally on the small size and lack the features we come to expect in timeshare vacations.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 12, 2006)

Bump


----------



## calgal (Aug 12, 2006)

We love the Hyatt High Sierra Lodge, as you get to use the private Hyatt beach as well as other Incline Village beaches. But it is not inexpensive by any means. All units are 2 BR. There are a couple of other timeshares in Incline Village. I love Incline, very low key and uncrowded.


----------



## riverdees05 (Aug 12, 2006)

We own two weeks at the Embassy Vacation Resort Lake Tahoe or as it is now called Vacation Resort Lake Tahoe.  One of our weeks, we can reserve up to 2 years in advance which is nice, the other is a one year in advance reservation.   Both weeks are two bedroom lock outs, week 1-52 float.  The master bedroom has a king size bed and the studio bedroom has two full size beds.  The master bedroom and bath is good size but the rest of it is on the small size compared to some of our other resorts.   We also, have an every other year - odd year at Sweetbriar which is owned and run by Edge Lake Beach Club.  This is a 3 bedroom and is a week 1-52 float.  The Vacation Resort Lake Tahoe is on the south shore and the Sweetbriar is on the north shore.  We love both of them.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 13, 2006)

Can you email more info on SweetBriar  Resale ?


----------



## daventrina (Aug 13, 2006)

*2 years out?*



			
				riverdees05 said:
			
		

> One of our weeks, we can reserve up to 2 years in advance which is nice, the other is a one year in advance reservation.


How did you get lucky enough to get and arangement where you can make reservation 2 years out???


----------



## North Lake Tahoe Looker (Aug 26, 2007)

Rent_Share said:


> Can you email more info on SweetBriar  Resale ?



I'm curious too!


----------



## riverdees05 (Aug 26, 2007)

Sweetbriar

We own every other year at Sweetbriar.  There is one unit in the timeshare program and it floats 1-52.  The asking price for an every year is probably around 25,000.   Check with Mr. Wright in Owners Services at Edgelake Beach Club.  We purchased our from a realtor in town, but was considering a second every other year even and Mr. Wright was working with some owners to see if they wanted to sell.  But we decided we had enough timeshares and didn't need to add another one.

Vacation Resort Lake Tahoe

We purchased two every year weeks from a seller and one of them just happened to one that you had the right to reserve 2 years out.  That is a great feature since you really can have any of the weeks you want that far out.  I heard that they did sell a few floating 1-52 weeks that you had that capability.


----------



## North Lake Tahoe Looker (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks for the info, riverdees!   I guess a semi-annual would go for about $10,000.00 then? Have you ever used your timeshare for an exchange?  Is it true that you can exchange for a cruise?  What kind of limitations would there be?  Any information about owning at Sweetbriar would be hugely appreciated.


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 26, 2007)

calgal said:


> We love the Hyatt High Sierra Lodge, as you get to use the private Hyatt beach as well as other Incline Village beaches. But it is not inexpensive by any means. All units are 2 BR. There are a couple of other timeshares in Incline Village. I love Incline, very low key and uncrowded.




Cal Gal,

I agree with you 100% Hyatt High Sierra Lodge in Incline Village,nv  LAKE TAHOE is the BEST around !!!!  HANDS DOWN!!!! :cheer

That is why this resort is 100% SOLD OUT!!!

The best beaches in Tahoe (with access to them),close to skiing,casino,quiet area and 30+ million $$$ homes all around you !!!

Hyatt High Sierra Lodge is #1 in my families book we will keep coming for many many years to come!!


----------



## riverdees05 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have only deposited Sweetbriar once and that was with SFX and have not exhanged yet.  It was a March Ski Week.  12,500 +/- would be about right for every other year.

It is a three bedroom and most of the units were sold as fractional.  To give you an idea of the set up try 

http://www.sweetbriar.com/ 

One unit is a timeshare and it is managed by 

Edgelake Beach Club  ( #0746 )
7680 N. Lake Blvd.
Tahoe Vista,  CA  , 96148 
USA  Phone: 530/546-5974


----------



## North Lake Tahoe Looker (Aug 27, 2007)

Rent_Share said:


> Can you email more info on SweetBriar  Resale ?



Can we keep this conversation going out here on the open forum?  I'm very curious about Sweetbriar at North Lake Tahoe.  Did somebody say there was a website I could visit to see if there are any shares available?

Also (I'm a newbie) is there a thread on exchanging RCI shares for cruises?  

Thanks!


----------



## riverdees05 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Sweetbriar*

They used to have owners for sale units on their website, but I just checked and it isn't now.

http://www.tahoeedgelake.net/

But they really don't address Sweetbriar.

I would call the resort and ask them.

Any other owners out there?


----------



## North Lake Tahoe Looker (Sep 10, 2007)

riverdees05 said:


> They used to have owners for sale units on their website, but I just checked and it isn't now.
> 
> http://www.tahoeedgelake.net/
> 
> ...



I'm still curious!


----------



## pointsjunkie (Sep 11, 2007)

hi, we traded into david walley's resort, has anyone been there or own there? is it nice? i have a 2 br ,2 bath unit next labor day weekend.would love some imput.


----------



## Icc5 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Been There Done That*



Rent_Share said:


> Looking to buy in Lake Tahoe, we like to go there almost every year as a traditional vacation and then try to pick a different location for the other summer week, a few more years till we are off the California School Year for vacation scheduling.
> 
> I am pretty sure that my trading T/S will be Worldmark, one I am comfortable we can get by with a one bedroom, incase some of the current strategies become non-viable.
> 
> ...



Of the ones you have mentioned we didn't care for Red Wolf or Edgewater when we stayed a few years ago.  We took my son and a friend (teenagers) to Embassy Suites and all of us really enjoyed it.  Besides Embassy I haven't been too impressed with most places near the Lake.  We do own with Worldmark but I don't really care for the units by the lake.  Never done Marriott so I can't answer for it.
Bart


----------



## North Lake Tahoe Looker (Sep 11, 2007)

Icc5 said:


> Of the ones you have mentioned we didn't care for Red Wolf or Edgewater when we stayed a few years ago.  We took my son and a friend (teenagers) to Embassy Suites and all of us really enjoyed it.  Besides Embassy I haven't been too impressed with most places near the Lake.  We do own with Worldmark but I don't really care for the units by the lake.  Never done Marriott so I can't answer for it.
> Bart




http://www.sweetbriar.com/ 

Check this one out.


----------



## North Lake Tahoe Looker (Oct 17, 2007)

Anyboday reading this thread?


----------



## riverdees05 (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes.   Might check out Hyatt at Incline Village.


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 18, 2007)

riverdees05 said:


> Yes.   Might check out Hyatt at Incline Village.




I hope you enjoy the Hyatt check it out.   We feel the Hyatt is the best on the lake with its own beach and access to golf,private beaches etc.

You should also look at Northstar where the Ritz (almost finsihed) and Hyatt is starting to build.

have a nice time.


----------

